# GuildCraft - Leute gesucht für Minecraft RPG Medieval Server



## Dabears (8. April 2012)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_RgCjhqU0c[/youtube]​
100 Slots Medieval Fantasy RPG Server mit Warzones, Dungeons, Quests & NPCs​Spoutcraft Only!​
ACHTUNG: Das Projekt wurde auf Raid-Craft relaunched, Infos findet ihr hier: http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/204093-raid-craft-rpg-pve-pvp-medieval-fantasy-server/​
*Hallo Buffed.de User!​*Bevor du die Informationen unten durchliest möchten wir zunächst darauf verweisen das sich der Server im Neuaufbau befindet und wir dazu kompetente und höchst kreative Topleute suchen die mit allen Tools die uns zur Verfügung stehen *(World Edit, Creative Mode, Voxel Sniper etc.)* mitgestalten wollen bevor es richtig zur Sache geht!

Bei GuildCraft handelt es sich grundlegend um einen *Spoutcraftserver* da wir dadurch viel mehr gestalterische Möglichkeiten haben und den Spielern eine noch grössere Vielfalt an Objekten, Monster und weiteren tollen Features bieten können als herkömmliche Server.
(Unter anderem in Zukunft auch Mo'Creatures uvm.!)


Die Geschichte von GuildCraft:

GuildCraft spielt in der Welt von Terramarum. Einem endlosem Meer mit vielen verschiedengroßen Inseln und diversen Biomen.
Einst tobte ein apokalyptischer Krieg in Terramarum dem viele Völker zum Opfer fielen. 
Genährt von Angst, Hass und dem Blut der Gefallenen manifestierte sich Chaosgott Khorne in seiner physischen Form und lies seine Höllenkreaturen auf die Welt los um ihr den finalen Todesstoß zu geben.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Khorne, Gott des Blutes​
Kein Bewohner Terramarums wusste wie der Weltuntergang noch zu verhindern war. Khornes Horden bestehend aus wandelnden Toten, Vampiren, Orks und vielen anderen Schattenwesen belagerten sämtliche Städte und Handelsruten. Sie rodeten Felder und Wälder, töteten jeden der es wagte sich in Ihren Weg zu stellen und meuchelten bis sich sogar der Himmel rot färbte und schwarze Aschewolken die Sonne verdeckten bis eines Nachts ein helles gleißend weißes Licht ein Loch in den Himmel riss und ein hellleuchtendes Wesen zu Boden fiel: Uther der erste Bote des Lichts ist in Terramarum eingetroffen um sich dem Wahnsinn des Blutgotts entgegenzustellen.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Uther, der gefallene Engel​
Mit der Macht der Engel war Uther instande Khorne zu überwältigen und in ein Schattengefängnis zu verbannen.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Rat der Erzengel jedoch war über Uthers Einmischung in die irdischen Geschehnisse derartig erbost, dass sie ihm die Rückkehr in den Himmel verweigerten und Ihn auf der Erde im Exil zurückliessen.

Uther beschloss sein Exil nicht als Rückschlag anzusehen sondern gründete den Zirkel des Lichts und lies eine riesige Kathedrale als Zeichen der Hoffnung auf Terramarum errichten wo sich viele Soldaten zurückziehen konnten um eine Ausbildung zum Ritter des Lichts zu machen.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Kathedrale des Lichts​
Die Untertanen Khornes wurden nicht länger durch den Einfluss des Blutgotts gestärkt und zogen sich in die Schatten der Nacht zurück wo sie nun einen Rachefeldzug gegen das Licht planen. Nekromanten machten sich auf die Suche nach Khornes Schattengefängnis auf um Ihm zum Ausbruch zu verhelfen während die sich erholenden Völker Terramarums grösstenteils dem Licht zuwendeten und Jagd auf die verbliebenen Schattenwesen machten. Die Bevölkerung schloss sich überwiegend in Gilden zusammen und begannen Ressourcen zu sammeln um mächtige Fraktionsstädte zu errichten. Syren wurde zur Handels- und Politikhauptstadt Terramarums. Viele Händler zogen hierher um von dem Aufschwung zu profitieren und man beschloss im Botschaftsdistrikt täglich neue Abkommen und Gesetze um die Bewohner Terramarums zu schützen.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Hauptstadt Syren​
Es folgte ein Zenit des Friedens, des Handels und des Wohlstands bis zum heutigen Tage. Anhänger der dunklen Seite beginnen immerzu die Herrschaftssysteme zu infiltrieren und gewinnen zunehmend an Einfluss ohne aufzufallen.
Intrigen, Verrat und Korruption beginnen in Syren Fuß zu fassen. Auf den Strassen gehen Gerüchte über Morde, Überfälle und Betrug umher.
Bürger gehen auf die Strasse um gegen die sich zunnehmend verschlechternde Verhältnisse zu demonstrieren während sich der Adel auf seinem Reichtum ausruht.
Es kommt zu Gewaltausbrüchen und viele unzufriedene Bewohner werden von der Dunklen Seite mit Macht und Kräften gelockt und zum Überlaufen verführt. 
Durch die politische Aufspaltung in Terramarum kommt es zu mehreren Ausschreitungen und Konflikten sowohl in den Städten als auch zwischen den Gilden.

Es steht ein zweiter Krieg bevor. Im Himmel erschallt das Geräusch von hämmernden Waffenschmieden und klirrenden Schwertern der trainierenden Soldaten.
Die Seemänner und Fischer berichten vom Horizont her Trommeln des Kriegs vernommen zu haben. Die Horde bereitet sich vor die aufkommende Chance zu nutzen um erneut den sich bekriegenden Völkern in den Rücken zu fallen.

Irgendwo dort draussen, auf einer kleinen fliegenden Insel stehst du nun da und bereitest dich für ein großes Abenteuer vor, nicht ahnend welch wichtige Rolle dir im Schicksaalskampf um Terramarum zuteil wird.​
Das Spielprinzip von GuildCraft

GuildCraft wurde so konzepiert das der normale Spieler einem flüssigem Spielverlauf folgen kann wie in einem richtigen MMORPG.
Jeder Neuling startet auf den fliegenden Spawninseln wo er auf die Herausforderungen Terramarums vorbereitet wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sind die ersten Hürden bestanden stehen dem Abenteurer nun mehrere Optionen zur Verfügung:

- Klassenquests ermöglichen es dem Spieler eine Hero Klasse zu erlernen: Die 3 Anfangsklassen sind Barbar (Nahkampf), Adept (Magie) und Fährtenleser (Fernkampf). Die Klassen in Terramarum wurden genaustens ausbalanciert um ein faires Gameplay zu ermöglichen. Die Klassenquests bereiten dabei je nach Klasse den Spieler durch Rätsel und Hindernisse auf die Spezialisierung vor. In späteren Patches werden immer weitere Klassenupgrades wie Krieger, Paladin für Barbaren, Magier und Priester für Adepten sowie Schurke und Jäger für Fährtenleser mit neuen Quests freigegeben. Jede Klasse hat 50 Level bis sie die Quest für das Klassenupgrade machen kann. Desweiteren kann jeder Spieler einer der 3 Berufe erlernen: Schmied, Alchemist & Verzauberer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Fährtenleser muss sich einen Weg durch die Katakomben bannen um seine Ausbildung zu schaffen.​
- Fraktionssuche: Niemand spielt gerne allein. Um erfolgreich zu sein kann man sich einer der bestehenden Fraktionen anschliessen. Dabei muss man sich natürlich entscheiden ob man auf Seiten des Lichts kämpfen will oder lieber für die Dunkelheit. Jeder Fraktion steht eine gesamte Insel zur Verfügung wo sie Ihr Imperium errichten kann. Hinzukommend können Fraktionen sich weitere Inseln hinzukaufen oder erobern. Um eine eigene Fraktion zu gründen benötigt man 5 Mitglieder und muss eine eigene Geschichte sowie prägenden Baustil (Man kann jederzeit frei in der Kreativwelt bauen mit /warp flat) vorweisen und sich im Forum bewerben. Um an Ressourcen zu gelangen können Spieler in eine seperate Abenteuerwelt reisen wo sie farmen können. Die Fraktionsstädte sind genauso wie Questzonen und die Wildniss der Hauptwelt komplett ungriefbar und abgesichert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kawasaki, die japanische Dynastie des Kaisers 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Skypia, Stadt der gefallenen Engel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Draz'ghul, Stadt der Vampire​
- PvP: Es gibt derzeitig 3 geniale Warhubs welche garantiert HighEnd PvP Action bieten: Capture the Flag in einem Warsong-Remake: Der Aschenwüste, Deathmatch in der Himmelsschlacht welche aus 2 gingantischen, epischen voll zerbombaren (Ja wir haben TnT Kanonen installiert!) Flugschlachtschiffen besteht sowie der Felsenschlucht in der man in einem klippigen Gebirge Jagd auf den Feind machen kann. Keine Sorge: Nach jeder Runde wir das gesamte Spielfeld regeneriert!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In der Aschenwüste versuchen Orks in die arabischen Wüsten einzudringen. In diesem 10vs10 Schlachtfeld heißt es "Flagge erobern!"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Himmelsschlacht ist ein episches Highlight von GuildCraft. In einer brutalen 20vs20 Schlacht gilt es das feindliche Schiff zu entern, zu zerstören und die Besatzung von der Planke springen zu lassen!​
- Dungeons: Jedes gute MMO brauch auch gutes PVE. Unsere Dungeons bieten jeder Heldengruppe viele Hindernisse, Rätsel, Fallen, Kämpfe und natürlich Erfahrungspunkte für die Klassen sowie Belohnungen! Begabte Spieler können gerne eigene Dungeons entwerfen und sich im "Anträge für öffentliche Projekte" Forum bewerben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Maya Tempel​
- Quests, Quests, Quests!: Um die vielen Geschichten unserer Spieler zum Leben zu erwecken hat jeder Begabte Schreiber natürlich das Recht auch seine eigenen Quests zu implementieren. Wir freuen uns auf jede Geschichte die unsere Welt berreichert! Natürlich haben wir schon einige Questzonen vorbereitet und wer mag kann sich jederzeit für "Anträge für öffentliche Projekte" im Forum bewerben und eine eigene Questzone entwerfen. Alle Quests laufen natürlich über NPCs (Citzien 2.0!)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bauerndorf Wyzima




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Al Bahrain




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kronfeste​
__________________________________________​
Wie Ihr oben bereits lesen konntet befinden wir uns im Endstand der Beta.
Ihr seid kreativ, habt viele Ideen, euch gefällt unser Stil und ihr wollt noch etwas tolles zu einem so großen Projekt beitragen?
Dann besuche uns auf guildcraftserver.de oder melde dich im Forum auf:
http://www.guildcraftforum.de ! Wir hoffen auf Eure Unterstützung!

Spieler welche den Server beim Aufbau unterstützen werden bei der späteren Umstellung auf den Survival Server mit vielen VIP Privilegien wie Mitsprache- & Abstimmungsrechten bei der Serverführung, einem guten Startboni, sowie Ruhm & Ehre gewürdigt!

Bitte beachtet das wir einen Eindruck von euch brauchen und eine Bewerbung im Forum mit euren Absichten, Ideen und Persönlichkeitsvorstellung unumgänglich ist.

Ansprechpartner:
Darcion (Admin & Serverleiter)
DaLeberkasPepi (Admin & Serverleiter)
Noursh (CoAdmin & Bauleiter)

Serverdaten:
100 Slots Minecraft Server
Patch: Bald 1.3.2!
Spoutcraft-Only Server (Nur über Spoutcraft Client erreichbar)
IP: guildcraftserver.de
Forum: http://www.guildcraftforum.de
TeamSpeak3: sp4m.it

Ansonsten wünschen wir euch noch viel Spaß in Minecraft!
Das GuildCraft Team


----------



## EisblockError (11. April 2012)

/push

Hört sich gut an.

Hab momentan leider wenig Zeit für Minecraft aber wenn ich wieder Zeit habe hätte ich vielleicht lust als Städtebauer mitzumachen.
Hab eig schon immer gerne Städte und Burgen gebaut. Vorallem Zwergenstädte haben was feines 

An sich suche ich momentan eh einen Minecraft Server für mich und ein paar Freunde, wann ist Guildcraft denn richtig spielbar?
Und wie siehts bei diesem Spoutcraft aus, braucht man dafür die orginal Version von minecraft? Wäre interessant da ich noch ein paar Kollegen habe die nicht die orginale haben.

lg


----------



## Dabears (12. April 2012)

Also du und deine Freunde sind jederzeit willkommen.

Suchen momentan ohnehin gute Städtebauer und haben atm eher nur ne Steampunk Stadt die weniger so auf "unterirdische Zwergenstadt" anspielt...

Solltet ihr Hilfe benötigen voxeln wir euch auch gern eine gigantische Höhle irgendwo die man dann gut mit Zwergenhäuser, Kränen etc. verzieren kann...

Also braucht original minecraft account und ladet euch dann aber den Spoutcraft Clienten runter und spielt darüber.
Installation is selbe wie der Minecraft Client aber hier nochmal bissle ausführlicher:

http://minecraft.de/serverliste/servers/view/882

(runterscrollen zur Beschreibung)


"Richtig spielbar" und bugfrei dauert noch...atm is noch sogesehen Beta Phase, jeder ist frei sich dran zu beteiligen und bekommt auf ANtrag auch Creative etc um zu helfen wie oben beschrieben.


----------



## Dabears (29. Mai 2012)

/push

Wir suchen dringend 1-2 Pluginprogrammierer für unseren Spoutcraft Server!!

Vorbeischauen lohnt. Garantiert der beste Minecraft Server den Ihr je gesehen habt / sehen werdet!

PS: Wir haben jetzt auch Heroes 

EDIT: Suchen 1 guten RPG Schreiber!


----------



## Dabears (20. August 2012)

/push

Der erste Post wurde komplett überarbeitet und geupdatet!

Der Server befindet sich in der heißen Endphase der Vorbereitungen. 

Ihr könnt noch gerne helfen oder schonmal bereithalten für den besten Minecraft Server ever!!


----------



## Dabears (17. September 2012)

Unser Server ist so gut wie fertig. Wir benötigen jedoch noch dringend 2 Teamhelfer für das erstellen von Quests mit Citizien 2.0 und Denizen, sowie beim Einstellen der NPCs (Skins, Texte etc.).

Alles was ihr wissen müsst bekommt ihr natürlich von uns beigebracht und sobald alles fertig ist winken den tätigen Helfern natürlich auch entsprechende Positionen im Leitungsteam.

Bei interesse umgehend auf http://www.guildcraftforum.de/index.php?page=Index bewerben. Wir freuen uns auf euch! 

MFG Dabears


----------



## Dabears (2. November 2012)

Ganz oben findet Ihr nun ein kleines Lets Play unseres Servers nur damit ihr eine kleine Vorstellung von dem habt was da noch alles kommt / was es schon alles gibt.


----------

